# need help, arrows hitting to the right??????



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

ok, i borrowed a good friends compound bow, 70lb pull i believe. been shotting this morning so i can try hunting this year, shooting good at 5 yds, then at 10 yards was hit and miss, so i set my block at 15 yards and aiming to the upper left white square and hitting the upper right white square every time!!!! the squares are approx. 6 to 61/2" apart, hit every time to the right??? i praciced till i could not pull back the string!!!! arm gave out, still sore, what am i doing wrong??? using a trigger pull, am right handed and holding my left arm as still as possable, and i am using carbon arrows too, need help am frustrated as hell!! thanks for your time and any help, catfishingharry:headknock


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*ok*

just spoke to a bow tech. at bass pro shop and he said to move my sights over a bit till on target, now i'm fixin to go outback and try some more thanks for looking and any help, would a forearm guard come in handy????


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

move the sights to the right(you want to follow the arrow for ex. if you are shooting high you move your sights up.
before i say this i am fairly new at the whole bow hunting thing but from what i understand a bow is not like a rifle in the sense that a rifle pretty much anybody can pick up a sighted in rifle and shoot fairly well, but with a bow it all depends on the person shooting. 
please correct me if im wrong, im always open to learning new things.


----------



## Dark_ale (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm no pro-bowhunter but have you moved the sights? Also are you torque-ing the bow, dont squeeze the grip with your left hand otherwise when you release the string it can throw your arrow off. Check your stance...If you are right handed try standing side ways to your target, your left shoulder should be facing the Target not anypart of your chest...Not sure if that makes sense. If it hits right everytime thats good, your consistant. Also are you tired...after allot of shooting my pattern gets worse and worse, I just cant hold it still. How about an anchor point, when you pull your bow back find a anchor point on your face and try to anchor this way everytime. For some reason I have to think about it everytime I shoot (Dont Torque, stance, anchor point, etc.)
Also they have allot on Youtube about Tuning your bow. You may also check your rest. It could be allot of things. Have you tried adjusting your sights?


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

There are a lot of things you could be doing or the bow could have out of adjustment. The best thing I could tell you is to take it to a competent bow shop and have them set it up for you and give you a beginner lesson or two. Most experienced bow hunters have had their off season tune up and been practicing for a couple of months now. You're starting pretty late, but if you get the bow set up correctly for you, double up on your practice, and limit your max distance to shoot you could get some hunting in this year.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I am not sure I understood the whole situation. Let me ask if this is right. You borrowed a bow, and without adjusting it for yourself it hits to the right? Is that correct?

Bows are not like guns. They have to be sighted in for each archer. It could be as easy as moving the sights. Make sure the arrows are still flying well and not fishtailing or porposing on the way to the target.

The good news is that if it is doing the same thing everytime, you are almost there and the fix should be easy. When every arrows goes somewhere different...then you have a problem.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

marshhunter said:


> move the sights to the right(you want to follow the arrow for ex. if you are shooting high you move your sights up.
> before i say this i am fairly new at the whole bow hunting thing but from what i understand a bow is not like a rifle in the sense that a rifle pretty much anybody can pick up a sighted in rifle and shoot fairly well, but with a bow it all depends on the person shooting.
> please correct me if im wrong, im always open to learning new things.


You are correct. POI with a bow is influenced by outside factors. Adjust sights for you and let it go at that. Even the type of trigger release will effect POI.

*"I'm ready to shoot somethin'"*


----------



## CavassoCruisin (Jun 21, 2006)

What they said. If you're grouping tightly, move the sights to coincide with the group. Now you're sighted in.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

You may need to adjust your rest too before adjusting your sights. A quick check is to line up your string, tip of your arrow and your sights.

do a google search on "walk back tuning"


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*Thank You Gentlmen*

everyone is right about the sights being off for me, even though i had quite a few arrows hitting just below each other, i,m going to bass pro shop fri. morning and get some pro. help i,m confident on shooting at the target, now i.ve got to hit it right!!! again thank you guys appreciate the help, new at hunting with a bow and i want to do it right, dont want to injure but kill it right on and reap the rewards!!!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

As mentioned, I guess.. and I am by no means NO expert.. but make sure you are not "gripping" the bow, but "holding" it with a semi open hand (grip it after you release).. also, from what I noticed and was taught, don't straight arm the bow, leave a little bend in you elbow to take up the recoil once you release the arrow.


----------



## Bullets-Arrows-Hooks (Sep 2, 2009)

i agree with the advice given so far. One other thing to consider is to make sure your draw length is set for you. if the draw is too long or too short you will also get erratic arrow flight. like a previous post go to an archery shop and let them setup your bow for you and your draw. most of the shops after setting up your bow they will let you shot at some paper to make sure your arrows are flying straight through paper. good luck


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Take it to a bow shop if you are not familiar with the steps involved. 

They can check the draw length and (in most cases) adjust it to fit you properly. 

You also need to have them show you how to paper tune a bow. 

Not knowing the condition of the bow, I would recommend you have them do a full inspection to insure no cracks, worn strings, etc....

The only thing more frustrating than gaining consistency in your shooting is to have the bow fail you when you most need it.

As mentioned a couple of times by others, my fingers do not touch the grip. The grip rests in the "V" created by my thumb and index fingers. That strap is there for a reason. Watch the pros shoot. When they cut the string loose, that bow will just roll straight over.


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*okay here are the results*

I went to bass pro shop in peaRLAND, HAD TO WAIT 1 1/2 HRS BUT, I HAD MY COFFEE AND PAPER AND I REALLY NEEDED PRO HELP, I WENT UPSTAIRS AND EXPLAINED TO TERRY ABOUT MY PROBLEM, FIRST, HE SET UP THE BOW AND CHECKED THE ARROW KNOCH?? THE BRASS ON THE STRING, IT WAS OFF SLIGHTLY, HE REMOVED THAT ONE AND REPLACED IT, THEN INTO THE RANGE, HE WATCHED AS I SHOT 3 ARROWS, WE MADE ADJUSTMENTS AND I GOT BETTER, NOW, HE NOTICED I WAS LOWERING MY HEAD TO SEE THROUGH THE EYE SIGHT, HE LOOKED AT IT AND HE COULD MOVE IT, HMMMMM, NOW HE TOOK OFF THE OLD THREAD AND RETHREADED IT SO AS NOT TO MOVE JUST IN CASE, ALSO INSTALLED A STRING KNOCH FOR MY FINGER QUICK RELEASE, AND ALSO WAXED MY STRINGS, NOW, I WAS THERE FOR 1 1/2 HRS PRACTISING AND ALL MY SHOTS WERE FROM 2 TO 3" TO THE RIGHT STILL, EVEN THOUGH I HAD QUITE A FEW ARROWS RIGHT ON TOP OF EACH OTHER, HE SAID THAT THE S/S NUT BETWEEN FRAME AND THE BRASS FINGER NUT FOR TIGHTING COULD BE REPLACED WITH A FEW WASHERS TO ADJUST TO HITTING RIGHT ON THE BULLEYE. I WAS IMPRESSED WITH HIS HELP AND PATIENCE ON HELPING ME GET MY CONFIDENCE UP THERE, WITH THE SAME SIGHT FROM 5 YDS TO 15 AND 20 YDS I WAS GROUPING THEM WITH ONE ON TOP OF EACH OTHER WITH JUST ABOUT EACH SHOT!!! BASS PRO SHOP HELPED ME GREATLY, AND YES, HE DID SAY NOT TO STRAIGHT ARM, LOOSE GRIP, AND PRACTICE SOME MORE, I,M JUST ABOUT READY TO TRY MY FIRST DEER WITH A BOW, YES!!!! I,M A READY, THANK YOU EVERYONE FOR THE ADVICE AND HELP, HAVE A NICE LABOR DAY WEEKEND, I,M GONNA PRACTICE SOME MORE. SEE YA CATFISHINGHARRY:texasflag


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Dont take this wrong, but shooting at any animal is quite a bit different than a target. Dont get frustrated with it, and above all dont rush yourself. If it takes a season or two stick with it. Learn all you can and practice practice practice. But make sure it is quality practice not just wearing yourself out and getting pizzed because your not hitting the target every time. I usually just shoot a dozen times every day or so. Focus on the basics, your draw (should be smooth and steady) your anchor point (should be consistent every time) your sight picture, and your release plus your follow through. Dont worry about hitting the bullseye so much right now as grouping all your arrows together with the same sight picture. You can always move your sights. In other words, if your hitting a spot a couple inches from the center but ALL your arrows are together, your on the right track.

When I first started bowhunting, back in the day the equipment wasnt near what it is today, and it took me several years before I connected. 

Bowhunting isnt like rifle hunting, there is a ton of factors to consider (not the least of which is you are generally within spitting distance of an animal with instincts far greater than ours) You're going to have more gear and moving parts and all of it together can cause you to come unglued when you least expect it. Practice from your stand or at least a close approximation of it, in your hunting gear.

Good luck, and I hope you stick with it!


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*shakey*

even my hunting partner told me to try some practice from my stand too, may go out there this weekend, and yes, i will be practicing quite often, this is my friends bow and i,ve allready sunk $214 allready, but, thats allright, he said i can borrow it any time, so why not invest in more practice into this bow, i like the feel of it now. i like it in the woods!!! peaceful...... see ya


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

When you do practice from your stand IF elavated you will have to bend at the waist to keep from shootin high. Best to draw, anchor, bend, aim and let it fly, till you get it worked out. A good way to keep this in check for me is when I shoot on flat ground the string touches my nose, when elevated if you don't bend the string will NOT touch and you will be high. An easy way to check your peep is to close your eyes, draw, anchor, open your eyes and you should be looking thru the peep, if not you should adjust.....WW


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm really surprised someone hasn't said "aim more left"


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*yes, terry at bass pro shop said,"aim a little left",*

yes, i was told to aim a little to the left from terry at bass pro shop, or, i could use washers a less than the nut thickness., but, it is not my bow and if,n mark says go for it , you can bet your a** i will make up the difference and use washers and hit my bullseye like i want to, it is his bow., wetdreams, thanks on the info from my elev. stand. havent been out there yet but will be soon and your suggestions will be on my mind for sure, your right, aiming straight from a floor will be different from my stand, i figure 20 to 25 yards from stand to feeder........i need to practice there. got time. again everyone thanks for your time and info, i need all i can get to make a succ. hunt to make a good dinner on the table for my family.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Really wasn't a sugestion>>well I guess it was a sugestion that you MUST do...WW


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

So many things could be in play .........Have you paper tuned the bow? walk back tuned? arrows spined correct ?( hitting right would indicate a right tear in the paper) and can also be an indicator of your arrows being underspined. Try backing the draw weight off just about 1.5-2 turns and see if the problems resolve ,if they do, you need heavier spined arrows blah blah I could go on all day . The main thing is first paper tune, then walkback tune , then broadheadtune , if you are having issues after that it is form related .............Dave


----------



## Jonboat (Aug 16, 2005)

I reccomend that you go to a good pro-shop and have them help tune the bow too. A bow is like a coustum fitted set of golf clubs it needs to fit you. Back off to 55-60 lbs to start with and build up some strength, when you get tired your shots will drift even if your bow is set up perfect. Stop shooting when you do get tired.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Without reading through all the posts, I'm thinking its as much form as it may be moving sight pins.

Never practice to the point you can't pull back the string. Archery is about muscle memory, and when your muscles get tired, your form breaks down.

You may have a death grip on the bow which can lead to torquing the bow. Anchor point? lots of things go into to proper shooting form before you start moving pins.

as stated on the first page of responses, take the bow to a competent bow shop. Get them to tune it for you. Get some lessons on form. Then go practice just enough to get accurate and develop that muscle memory and form.

Oh yeah, once you've got your form right - "always chase your arrow" Meaning, if you are truly shooting right, move the pin to the right. Small moves until you are dialed in.

EDIT!!! Ok, I went ahead and read the second page of repsonses. Looks like you are on the right track! Good luck!, and remember, aim a little lower on an animal - they will jump the string, meaning they will squat when they hear the string in preparation of running off. Aim a little low of your actual target...


----------



## CatfishingHarry (Sep 21, 2006)

*update*

my best friend tommy and i went to dayton sunday morning, did some straight on ground shots and did awesome at 20 yards, then went to the stands and did some more practing, mine was as 20 yards from on the ground to feeder and then i was in my elevated stand shooting to the feeder and all 3 shots grouped beside each other every time, i,m satisfied tremendously, i can,t wait!!!!! even practiced with one broad head and it was in the same grouping. thank you everyone for all your advice and help, really really appreciate it. will let you know how i do on my first year hunting with a bow.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Always tune the bow first before messing with sighting it in.


----------

